# Latest fashion in Egypt...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought this was funny





































I love the hot dog one, do you think they're pork ones????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw these photo's too... Egyptians are great at recycling and if you haven't got a hard hat in these troubled times they will make them... Blue Peter has nothing on Egyptians


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

lol brilliant! Actually, the guy with the bread around his head is in Yemen. Still, it put a smile on my face


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I saw these photo's too... Egyptians are great at recycling and if you haven't got a hard hat in these troubled times they will make them... Blue Peter has nothing on Egyptians[
> 
> And all done without the sticky back plastic that Blue Peter couldn't function without


----------

